# Help needed



## Wish N 4 Fishin (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm new to the site. I wanted to know if anyone from Philly is willing to teach me how to properly cast long distance in their spare time. Thanx.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Welcome to the board!

I live in the Northeast, Mayfair section and I would be glad to work with you.

Email is [email protected]; just get in touch and we can set something up.


----------



## djcoast (Feb 26, 2005)

wishin4fishin, if your ever in Cape May get in touch, I dont really long distance cast, but I know where the fish are. grew up in Philly myself, now I live down here on the Coast Guard base.most of the beach here drops off close and the fish are in so close that you wouldn't believe it, right in the suds man, sometimes you can see them chasing baitfish inside the breakers.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hey Wish*

If You Are Ever In Maryland Look Me Up Cast Daddy "l"


----------



## the mover (Jan 16, 2004)

hey im in bucks county . if you need some help contact me . not a pro but i can sling it


----------



## weakie1 (Mar 28, 2005)

cast daddy, 
Whats up buddy- I live in Manchester Md. I drive 3 hours to jersey after work to fish and 3rs back in the morning when done fishing. Do you fish down here for stripers or weakies? Is there any spots a little closer for me that is good. I tried a couple of piers over the bay bridge but wasnt too impressed. got any ideas? maybe we could swap spots. I could put you in a spot in april that will get you a couple 10lb weakies.


----------



## mako993 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Cape May*

DJCast, 

I'm in Cape May every month, will be there on the 23rd and 24th. I grew up in LBI but live outside of DC now. If you want to link up and cast for some fish then, let me know.


----------

